# locale stuff



## cL0N31 (Dec 11, 2008)

i'm not sure whether i get this right... locale -a lists the supportable locales but does it necessarily mean that all the locales in that list are actually installed... the thing is that i try to use the ru_RU.CP1251 locale and the application tells me that the locale is unknown... if it is true that the locale is not installed, how do i add it? thank You


----------



## axbat (Dec 11, 2008)

Actually CP1251 is not supported by default. here's the solution:


http://unix1.jinr.ru/~lavr/locale-1251.html

here's my box

[10]> uname -a
FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE #11: Mon Dec  1 11:59:45 MSK 2008     

[10]> locale
LANG=ru_RU.CP1251
LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.CP1251"
LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.CP1251"
LC_TIME="ru_RU.CP1251"
LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.CP1251"
LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.CP1251"
LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.CP1251"
LC_ALL=ru_RU.CP1251

[10]> cat ~/.cshrc | grep setenv
#setenv LANG ru_RU.KOI8-R
#setenv LC_ALL ru_RU.KOI8-R
#setenv MM_CHARSET KOI8-R
setenv LANG ru_RU.CP1251
setenv LC_ALL ru_RU.CP1251
setenv MM_CHARSET CP1251


----------

